# Beloved Sequim K-9 officer dies



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

Beloved Sequim K-9 officer dies










Sequim Police Officer Mike Hill with his late partner Titus, who died Monday. -- Photo courtesy of Sequim Police Department.

Story Published: Nov 13, 2009 at 6:26 PM PST 

Story Updated: Nov 13, 2009 at 6:26 PM PST 
By Diane Urbani de la Paz , Peninsula Daily News SEQUIM, Wash. -- Titus, a dog rescued from the King County animal shelter who went on to an illustrious career with the Sequim Police Department, has died. 

The 7-year-old German shepherd suffered from a degenerative muscle disease and immune-system difficulties that caused his death, Sequim Police spokeswoman Maris Turner said in a prepared statement. 

Titus' health problems necessitated his retirement last year. After leaving the force, he continued living with his handler, Sequim Police Officer Mike Hill. 

Hill now works with a newer K-9 partner, another German shepherd named Chase. 

Titus proved himself right away in Sequim after completing his 240-plus hours of training at the McNeil Island Corrections Center, Turner recalled. 

With Hill at his side, the shepherd found methamphetamine and a stolen handgun in a vehicle during his first day back on the street. 

Titus went on to conduct more than 100 searches, which resulted in nearly 100 arrests and the taking of more than $135,000 worth of narcotics off of Clallam County's streets, Turner said. 

In addition to their Sequim duty, Hill and Titus worked with the Clallam County Sheriff's Office, the State Patrol, the U.S. Forest Service, the Forks and Port Angeles police departments and the Coast Guard. 

And in 2007, Titus assisted the U.S. Border Patrol in an international bust by sniffing out $174,000 in currency used by drug traffickers, Turner said, adding that the cash find was one of the largest in Clallam County history. 

Titus' successor, Chase, has also distinguished himself as a police dog since he arrived in summer 2008.

He receives training, food and health care thanks to donations from the community, Turner noted. 

http://www.komonews.com/news/local/70078622.html

RIP good buddy.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)




----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## clfike (Mar 20, 2009)

Thank you for your service Officer Titus. RIP


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

officer Titus


----------

